# prop question



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

So this may have already been answered but I couldn't find anything. So here is my question is there any way to determine how a prop will perform before you use it? I would like to get a prop for my east cape glide that will maybe improve the top end some. The hole shot is great as of now. I have power tilt and trim along with tabs so I think a speed prop would be ok for the boat since planning isn't an issue. So is there anyway I could choose a prop knowing it's going to work for what I want before I put it on? I have a 25hp four stroke yammi. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------

